# Bushrangers Through and Through or a Pub With No Beer



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Australia has a song of some renown titled *The Pub With No Beer *made all the more famous locally by a now deceased most popular country music singer Slim Dusty - Slim Dusty Bio
As the Bio has it, Slim grew up in the hills out behind Kempsey on the NSW north coast and we can be forgiven for believing that the Pub in Question is the *Taylors Arm Hotel *out that way - WELCOME TO THE PUB WITH NO BEER BREWERY .

The truth is that the Song came from *A Pub Without Beer* , a pub no more in fact, The Dawn Day Hotel of Ingham in Northern Queensland and drank dry by American servicemen in 1943.
"A Pub with No Beer" written in Ingham, north Queensland during WW2 after the Yanks drank the pub dry

Perhaps the start of Americanisation here in Oz., well before the days of KFC or Maccas.

*The Pub With No Beer*


> It's lonesome away, from your kindred and all
> By the campfire at night, where the wild dingoes call
> But there's nothing so lonesome, so morbid or drear
> Than to stand in a bar, of a pub with no beer
> ...


----------

